# Help! Someone's eating my plant!!!



## synergist (Jun 23, 2009)

Alright you experts! I found a few leaves eaten this morning and I'm affraid i don't like the situation. Any tips?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 23, 2009)

Look for what type of bug you are dealing with. Treat plants with neems oil or your choice of insecticide.ostpicsworthless:


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 23, 2009)

Ever hear of mechanical scarecrows?
They have batteries and you can program how often you want it to go on and off, it moves around, makes noises and scares critters away.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 23, 2009)

Or a .22 will do fine.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 23, 2009)

> Ever hear of mechanical scarecrows?
> They have batteries and you can program how often you want it to go on and off, it moves around, makes noises and scares critters away.


  youre not serious are you? lol


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 23, 2009)

wait till its dark and look at the stock and underside of the leaves, you might find sluggs.
at the base of the plant place an old tupperware lid (somthing low) and fill with beer, next morning you will have drunk but dead sluggs, or buy slugg repelent but beawre it is posion to dogs.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 23, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> youre not serious are you? lol


 

The 2nd one is my favorite..

 hXXp://www.cfbf.com/agalert/AgAlertStory.cfm?ID=707&ck=500E75A036DC2D7D2FEC5DA1B71D36CC[/URL]



hXXp://www.shop.com/+-a-mechanical+scarecrow-p131947024-g1-k24-st.shtml[/URL]


----------



## zipflip (Jun 23, 2009)

that is flippin neat man.  i want an owl for my front porch set him in a tree to scare crap out people who come over. and set up one them pin hole cams in his eye.. lol


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 23, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> that is flippin neat man. i want an owl for my front porch set him in a tree to scare crap out people who come over. and set up one them pin hole cams in his eye.. lol


 
I would like to them expand there items, such as;
1) A tiger you can put into the bushes when the motion censor goes off, it jumps up and grows.

2) A snake

i could go on all day..............................:hubba: 

Wait, maybe i got something here......hiimmmm....................


----------



## zipflip (Jun 23, 2009)

roll wit it man.  i'll buy one.. lol
except i want a mechanical monkey who drops out the tree hangin an swingin one arm on the branch screamin like a crazy monkey noise.  lol  that would be somethin...


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 23, 2009)

im' gonna patent these before YOU DO !!!!   monkey and all........


----------



## zipflip (Jun 23, 2009)

sasasaweeet! send me the invoice when ready. 
 for real tho man i so want a mechanical swingin monkey hangin in the tree by my porch. the more lifelike the better.
  or i could just get a real monkey and train him real good.
  i love monkeys man. i wish i could have one as a pet. and ya know how some dogs and sum cats just love beer. well wouldnt it be  teh shnizz if ya pet monkey drank beer wit you.? i mean that would be priceless.
  anytime ya friends ever try braggin bout somethin just but in an say "oh yeah, well my pet monkey drinks beer and takes bong rips wit me" lol
   im all over this now. im a look see how much a monkey costs. like one them lil pocket size monkeys for starters.
 or even liek a capuchin or spider monkey.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 23, 2009)

this is thread hijacking.
the guy has a legit question we shold try to stay on topic.

ps
mokeys kill people, they rip your eyes out and pull your lips off


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 23, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> this is thread hijacking.
> the guy has a legit question we shold try to stay on topic.
> 
> ps
> mokeys kill people, they rip your eyes out and pull your lips off


 

Relax, theres plenty of room for all comments.


LOLOLOLOL i don't what to say about that last comment but thanks, lol.


----------



## Six (Jun 23, 2009)

synergist said:
			
		

> Alright you experts! I found a few leaves eaten this morning and I'm affraid i don't like the situation. Any tips?



Do you have cats? I have a hard time keeping my cats from munching my leaves...just a thought, hard to give any descent advice without some pics...


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 23, 2009)

Also it could be rouge monkeys on the loose !!! 

Careful, i hear they rip your eyes out AND tear off your lips........


----------



## Newbud (Jun 23, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Also it could be rouge monkeys on the loose !!!
> 
> Careful, i hear they rip your eyes out AND tear off your lips........


 
:rofl: :48:


----------



## blowslow23 (Jun 28, 2009)

or you can do the best enviromently smart way and probly the cheapest just get some pray mantis eggs and hatch them at the base of your plant they dont eat the plant and they protect it


----------



## ronluc (Jul 4, 2009)

blowslow23 said:
			
		

> or you can do the best enviromently smart way and probly the cheapest just get some pray mantis eggs and hatch them at the base of your plant they dont eat the plant and they protect it



Do these eggs come in dozen packages??/ And how does one hatch them? Do you have to sit on them?? Just wonderin :holysheep:


----------



## Newbud (Jul 4, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 4, 2009)

I like to use a shop vac for my bug problems. Just vacuum the plants and relocate the bugs to your neighbors garden.:ccc:


----------



## natorious (Jul 5, 2009)

Did someone say monkeys!? hmmm i dunno but grasshoppers can eat a load of leaves. I haven't found anything to get rid of them so i just have to plant enough for the grasshoppers to have some too. GOOD LUCK


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 5, 2009)

Google Nolo Bait, grasshoppers gone.


----------



## blowslow23 (Jul 6, 2009)

Order one egg case. A single egg case may hatch between 50 and 200 mantids. Unless you are a commercial farmer or possess more than an acre of land you won't need more than a single egg case. One case will be good for about 3,000 square feet of vegetation.

Your egg should arrive by mail in 7 to ten days. Make sure to get a receipt and order confirmation from the seller in case you fail to receive the egg, or it&#8217;s damaged upon arrival.

Remove the egg from its packaging. The surface of the egg case should be slightly sticky. Oils from your hands can damage the egg so only touch it with clean latex or gardening gloves.

Fix the egg case to the side of a leafy plant, preferably outside of direct sunlight. The egg case should hatch in 28 to 45 days. It will be difficult to tell as the baby mantids blend in well with their surroundings. When they first hatch the little mantids will crawl out of the egg case and hang on silk-like threads from the bottom of the case until they dry out. This takes about an hour, after which they disperse.

heres a link to buy the eggs http://insectlore.stores.yahoo.net/ceforliprmae.html

TIPS:
In dry climates make sure to moisten the egg case once every other day with a spray water bottle. Make sure to use distilled water, as tap water has chlorine in it that will kill the mantids.

Do not use pesticides, fungicides or herbicides in your garden once you've placed a mantis egg case there; they are extremely vulnerable to these harmful chemicals.

If you want to see them hatch and place them in a specific area of the garden, put the egg case in a brown paper bag with the top firmly closed. Staple it shut if you need to. Place the bag in a warm, humid place. In a few weeks you should here the little mantids rustling around inside the bag. But be warned, they will eat each other if no other source of food is immediately available. If your intention is to hatch them this way then make sure you also purchase a full supply of hatchling wingless fruit flies to place in the bag as well.

Praying mantis egg cases should not be kept indoors; if they hatch unexpectedly, you will have an infestation problem.

I have a couple mantis out on my plants and they do a great job, highly recomended


----------

